# Wasserumwälzung  bei 50m3 warum große Pumpe



## Seeteufel (24. Feb. 2011)

Hallo bin neu hier und heiße Frank und im anderen Forum hatte ich die selbe Frage.
Pumpe sollte 30 000 Ltr./h und mehr haben nun frage ich warum 
Mir stellt sich die Frage wie die Bakterien eigentlich die Stoffe umwechseln sollen 
wenn in nicht mal 2 Stunden der ganze Teichinhalt da am Helix vorbeirauscht.:__ nase
Bei einer Kläranlage geht der Prozess des durchflusses auch langsamer damit die schädlichen 
Stoffe auch von den Bakterien umgewandelt werden können , oder denke ich da falsch
 Grüße Seeteufel


----------



## scholzi (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wasserumwälzung  bei 50m3 warum große Pumpe*

Servus Frank und :willkommen im Forum!
Da du Koi halten möchtest (lt Profil) wirst du um die 30000 Liter Umwälung, bei 50000 Liter Teich, nicht herum kommen!
zumindest beim Grobschmutzabscheider!


> Mir stellt sich die Frage wie die Bakterien eigentlich die Stoffe umwechseln sollen
> wenn in nicht mal 2 Stunden der ganze Teichinhalt da am Helix vorbeirauscht


das funktioniert schon, je langsamer desto optimaler aber meiner Meinung wird das etwas übertrieben!
Man könnte deine 2 1100L Biokammern noch nebeneinander/parallel und nicht hintereinander schalten, so halbierst du den Durchfluss pro Kammer!
Oder du lässt 30000 Liter durch den USIII laufen und leitest dann einen Teil durch die Biokammern und den anderen Teil direkt in den Teich zurück!
Stell doch mal Foddos von Teich und Filteranlage ein.....


----------



## fbr (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wasserumwälzung  bei 50m3 warum große Pumpe*

Hallo Frank,
da wir in etwa die gleicht Wassermenge haben, kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass ich mit meiner Promax 30.000 (Drosselung über Drehzahlregelung Original dabei) sehr Zufrieden bin. 
Meine läuft mit ca. 20.000 am Mamo 500


----------



## koifischfan (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wasserumwälzung  bei 50m3 warum große Pumpe*

@seeteufel
Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Aber die Frage ist ja noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wasserumwälzung  bei 50m3 warum große Pumpe*

Alle an der Nitrifikation beteiligten Bakterien sind aerob, d.h. sauerstoffbedürftig.
Beim Durchfluss des Wassers durch das Filtermaterial wird dadurch ständig Sauerstoff verbraucht,
wodurch dessen Konzentration ständig sinkt. 
Irgendwann bzw. irgendwo im Filtermaterial kann deshalb ein Zustand erreicht werden,
wo der gesamte Sauerstoff aufgebraucht ist. Dort siedeln sich dann anaerobe Bakterien an,
die den lebensnotwendigen Sauerstoff aus dem Nitrat gewinnen, indem sie dieses zu Nitrit reduzieren.
Da das Nitrit stark giftig für Fische ist, wollen wir diesen Vorgang vermeiden und eine bewährte Strategie ist eben,
das Wasser so schnell durch den Filter laufen zu lassen, dass es auch im Auslauf noch SICHER Sauerstoff enthält.
(Erfahrungen ohen Messung lassen sich da schlecht von einem auf den anderen Fall übertragen.)
Insofern wird´s relativ egal sein, ob der volle Volumenstrom durch 2 in Serie geschaltete Filterbehälter rauscht
oder der halbe durch 2 parallelgeschaltete.

In einer Kläranlage wird im Belebtschlammbecken, wo die Nitrifikation passiert,
deshalb bei langsamen Durchlauf Luft eingeblasen oder das Wasser verrieselt,
um eine ausreichende Sauerstoffkonzentration sicherzustellen.
Nachher lässt man die Bakterienflocken  in einem Absetzbecken bei gannz geringer Strömung absinken
und gewinnt sie letztendlich als Klärschlamm.


----------



## Nikolai (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wasserumwälzung  bei 50m3 warum große Pumpe*

Hallo Peter,

Deine Beiträge sind in letzter Zeit sehr sachlich und Informativ.

Weiter so 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Seeteufel (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wasserumwälzung  bei 50m3 warum große Pumpe*

Hey 
Dann erstmal Danke für die Information also eine stärkere Pumpe
und am besten Regelbar ja dann werde ich mich mal langsam
dannach umsehen,den bei mir ist immer noch 20cm Eis  auf meinem Teich.

Danke Frank


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wasserumwälzung  bei 50m3 warum große Pumpe*

Hi Frank,
was hältst du denn DAVON?


----------



## luci (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wasserumwälzung  bei 50m3 warum große Pumpe*

Hi peter,

unser mammut dompteur nur leider wird es unsere luftvariante weiter schwer haben. Warscheinlich muß sie erst in ein edeles carbon- und edelstahlkleid gesteckt werden, zum preis eines roten teufels. Bei einen werbeetat eines östereichischen kultgetränkes wäre es nebensächlich das man bei selber förderleistung weit unter der hälfte an energiekosten hat. Sie sind einfach zu preisgünstig was nicht billig heist. Aber das nur am rande.

Zu der kernfrage, würde dein erklärung erst mal als richtig und vereinfacht dargestellt werten. Der vorgang an sich ist viel komplizierter, man unterhalte sich mal mit einen mikrobiologen desen fachgebiet hier angesiedelt ist, da raucht dir der kopf. Da gibt es so viele nebenfaktoren denen noch beachtung geschenkt werden kann, das es den rahmen hier sprengt.
Der vergleich zum klärschlammverfahren ist nicht so glücklich gewählt da bei helix & co wohl ehr das biofilm verfahren in die nähe kommt. Diese variante läuft auch schon perfekt an teichen bei deutlich reduzierten platzbedarf und wartungsaufwand, wobei die klärschlamm methode für teiche keine bedeutung hat.

Zu den durchrauschen, ein einfacher vergleich, wo hat man das sauberste wasser in einen rauschenden bach oder in einen stehenden tümpel, woraus würde man wohl seinen durst stillen wollen? Anregungen sollten immer dort geholt werden wo die meiste erfahrung vorliegt. Das ist aber leider nicht unbedingt bei den teichbauern vorhanden. Schaut mal bei den jungs vorbei die sich mit glaskisten im wohnzimmer beschäftigen. Dort beschäftigt man sich schon über 100 jahren mit der problematik, nicht erst seit 20 jahren. Hier ist es standart das dass behältervolumen 2 x pro stunde den filter passiert, habe auch schon anlagen gesehen mit 5 x/h. Der leitsatz heist erwische ich das belastet molekül nicht beim ersten mal kommt es gleich noch mal vorbei, je öfter je höher die warscheinlichkeit. Viele gut gepflegte aquarien beweisen das es geht. Auch an teichen funktioniert das, nur jemanden zu verklickern, wie hier bei frank, den filter mit stündlich 100m³ zu fahren dürfte etwas schwer werden. Alleine schon vom kostenfaktor her, da wäre man mit ca. 1kw pro stunde dabei, aber es existiert die technik es mit ca. 0,3 kw zu bewerkstelligen. Womit wir wieder bei o. g. angekommen sind, aber werbeetats wie für den roten bullen sind noch nicht in sicht.

gruß luci


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Wasserumwälzung  bei 50m3 warum große Pumpe*

Hi Luci,
freut mich, von dir zu lesen! Ich musste sehr lachen, 
als ich das mit dem "edlen Carbon- und Edelstahlkleid" für Mammutpumpen gelesen hab,
aber ich habe doch tatsächlich schonmal im web gesehen,
dass eine Firma eine Mammutpumpe für Teiche um knapp 800 € anbietet. 
Weil´s grad so schön zum off topic passt:
Heute haben wir die Aquarienanlage für einen Freund geplant, der doch viele Jahre trocken war.
Auf seine Frage nach dem Filter habe ich im den Hamburger Mattenfilter nahegelegt
und als alter Hase hat der dessen enorme Vorteile gleich erkannt.
(enorme Abbauleistung, kein Ansaugen von Jungfischen und Futtertieren, 
keine Schläuche oder Geräte außerhalb des Aquariums, lange Standzeit, einfache Wartung, ...)
Dass der so nebenbei erschütternd billig ist (wenige Prozente der spacigen Filter aus dem Handel),
schadet ja nicht, oder?
Werbung dafür wird aber natürlich kein Händler machen!  

Zum Thema:
Wie du ganz richtig festgestellt hast, ist meine Erklärung stark vereinfacht und verkürzt,
bringt aber doch des Pudels Kern auf den Tisch. (Eine Moderatorin wollte, dass ich mich kürzer fasse.)
Den Vergleich mit dem Klärschlammverfahren habe ich gebracht, weil ich damit zeigen wollte, 
dass der hohe Sauerstoffgehalt nicht zwangsläufig nur mit hohen Volumenströmen erreicht werden muss.

Dagegen gefällt mir der Verrgleich zwischen Bach und Tümpel nicht sehr:
Der wesentliche Unterschied liegt da nicht unbedingt in der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit,
sondern in erster Linie von der Nährstoffkonzentration;
die ist allerdings strömungsunabhängig.

Deine Beobachtungen aus der Aquaristik sind nur teilweise richtig:
Wer überdurchschnittlich viele und große Fische in Aquarien ohne nenenswerte Bepflanzung hält
(Malawibarsch-Becken), braucht in der Tat Filter mit deratig hohen Umwälzzahlen;
wer spärlicher besetzte Aquarien mit üppigem Pflanzenwachstum liebt (wie ich),
kann nicht nur vieeel schwächere Pumpen betreiben, sondern MUSS das sogar:
Hohe Umwälzzahlen treiben das für die Pflanzen lebensnotwendige CO2 aus
und fällen wichtige Spurenelemente (hauptsächlich Eisen!) aus.
Bei diesen Aquarien betreibt man deshalb gern sog. "Langsamfilter" unterschiedlicher Bauart.

Wenn man das jetzt auf Gartenteiche umlegt, heisst das,
dass das überbesetzte Koibecken, wo stark gefüttert wird und wo nahezu nichts wächst
(Nein, eine kümmernde Seerose gilt da nicht!), mit hohen Umwälzzahlen betrieben werden muss,
während ein naturnaher Teich, wo nicht gefüttert wird, nur schwach oder garnicht gefiltert werden muss.


----------



## Seeteufel (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserumwälzung  bei 50m3 warum große Pumpe*

Hi Peter
Das Vakuumprinzip gibt es in der Nassbaggerei und ist heute nicht mehr so
effektif wir hatten so einen Saugbagger der förderte sogar Steine bis über 20kg.
In Afrika werden so noch Diamanten und Steine gefördert und dann gesiebt
Aber trotzdem erstmal danke für deine ausfürlichen erläuterungen vielleicht
werde ich dieses System mit bei mir einbauen den Sauerstoff ist ja nicht verkehrt.
Grüße Frank


----------

